# Looking for standard poodle puppies



## robbiewatson (Jun 14, 2020)

Hello,
My partner and I are currently looking for standard poodle breeders that may have puppies available or on the way. 
We live in Oxfordshire (UK) but are happy to travel. 
Anyone who has any or knows of any breeders would be a massive help. 
Thanks very much.
- Robbie Watson


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi and welcome!
You won’t find any quality litters available at the moment as most good breeders would have put breeding plans on hold due to the lockdown. I would advise you contact breeders about future litters, Champdogs is a good place to find breeders.





Standard Poodle Breeders - Champdogs ®


Find the best Standard Poodle Breeders at Champdogs - The pedigree dog breeders website.



www.champdogs.co.uk




Avoid pet sites there are a lot of scammers, fake ads and back yard breeders on there at the moment.
good luck with your search


----------



## robbiewatson (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi Vee, thanks very much for the advice! That makes sense, we've left a few messages with different breeders now. Hopefully we'll start to hear back when the lock down is relaxed!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome! 

Vee gave you Champdogs (duplicated in this UK resource listing) and here's what I've gathered so far:

*United Kingdom

  Home  
The UK’s largest organisation dedicated to the welfare of dogs. We offer owners and breeders information and advice on dog health, training, activities and breeding
www.thekennelclub.org.uk

Kennel Club UK Health Testing Guidelines*

Potential dog owners should be aware that, at present, the application of various health screening results to breeding programmes is not always straightforward, and breeders may make choices for various reasons. A responsible breeder though, will always be willing to discuss relevant health issues with you. Breed clubs are often useful sources of breed-specific information.

*Toy Poodle*
Schemes or advice relevant to this breed
The following schemes, tests and/ or advice are *mandatory requirements for Kennel Club Assured Breeders. All other breeders are strongly advised* to use these schemes, tests and/ or advice.
DNA test - prcd-PRA
It is *strongly recommended that both Kennel Club Assured Breeders and non-Kennel Club Assured Breeders* should use the following schemes, tests and/ or advice.
Eye testing
The list above is not necessarily comprehensive, other available health tests can be found at DNA screening schemes and results or for further advice please contact your local breed club.
From <Health Information for Poodle (Toy)>

*Miniature Poodle*
Schemes or advice relevant to this breed
The following schemes, tests and/ or advice are *mandatory requirements for Kennel Club Assured Breeders. All other breeders are strongly advised t*o use these schemes, tests and/ or advice.
DNA test - prcd-PRA
It is *strongly recommended that both Kennel Club Assured Breeders and non-Kennel Club Assured Breeder*s should use the following schemes, tests and/ or advice.
Eye testing
The following other schemes, tests and/ or advice are *available and should also be considered.*
DNA test - OC
The list above is not necessarily comprehensive, other available health tests can be found at DNA screening schemes and results or for further advice please contact your local breed club.
From <Health Information for Poodle (Miniature)>

*Standard Poodle*
Schemes or advice relevant to this breed
The following schemes, tests and/ or advice are *mandatory requirements for Kennel Club Assured Breeders. All other breeders are strongly advised t*o use these schemes, tests and/ or advice.
BVA/KC Hip Dysplasia Scheme
Eye testing

It is* strongly recommended that both Kennel Club Assured Breeders and non-Kennel Club Assured Breeders* should use the following schemes, tests and/ or advice.
Breed Club test - Sebaceous adenitis
The following other schemes, tests and/ or advice are *available and should also be considered.*
DNA test - vWD
DNA test - prcd-PRA
DNA test - PRA (rcd4)

The list above is not necessarily comprehensive, other available health tests can be found at DNA screening schemes and results or for further advice please contact your local breed club.
From <Health Information for Poodle (Standard)>

*Breeder Listings

All UK

Champdogs*

 Champdogs Guide to Buying a Puppy

*  Pedigree Toy Poodle Puppies for Sale - Champdogs ®  *
Find the best Kennel Club Registered Pedigree Toy Poodle Puppies at Champdogs - The pedigree dog breeders website.
www.champdogs.co.uk

*  Pedigree Miniature Poodle Puppies for Sale - Champdogs ®  *
Find the best Kennel Club Registered Pedigree Miniature Poodle Puppies at Champdogs - The pedigree dog breeders website.
www.champdogs.co.uk

*  Pedigree Standard Poodle Puppies for Sale - Champdogs ®  *
Find the best Kennel Club Registered Pedigree Standard Poodle Puppies at Champdogs - The pedigree dog breeders website.
www.champdogs.co.uk

*Kennel Club UK Find a Puppy*

 Find Poodle (Toy) puppies for sale

 Find Poodle (Miniature) puppies for sale

 Find Poodle (Standard) puppies for sale

*Kennel Club Assured Breeders*

 Assured Breeders for Poodle (Toy)

 Assured Breeders for Poodle (Miniature)

 Assured Breeders for Poodle (Standard) 

*International*
The Fédération Cynologique Internationale is the World Canine Organisation. It includes 99 members and contract partners (one member per country) that each issue their own pedigrees and train their own judges.


Fédération Cynologique Internationale



Poodle


CANICHE



Europe


FCI members and contract partners



Planet Poodle


PLANET POODLE - Das Pudel Magazin - The Poodle Magazine


----------



## robbiewatson (Jun 14, 2020)

Thanks very much Rose n Poos, that's really helpful. I've heard they can suffer with eyes and hips so it's great to have the actual names of the tests. I think our plan is to contact the breeders on the KC list to see if they have any plans for litters later in the year!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Best of luck! If I, as I, learn of more resources, they'll be added to a list I'm compiling. The list is Stickied in this same forum but forum software bugs have made it impossible to edit for a while. I'm working on options .


----------



## Goldfire14 (Jun 15, 2020)

Hi there, I don't mean to hijack this thread but my partner and I are in a very similar position Robbiewatson.

We also live in the UK but closer to London and understand that lockdown has put a halt on most breeders plans.

I have contacted most poodle clubs by email and I'm awaiting responses but I am having a hard time time working out who to contact on Champdogs as there are currently 175 listed breeders in England.

Does anyone have any recommendations on where to start? We don't expect to get a pup right away and are happy to wait for the right pup.


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

Thats brilliant rose n pood thanks for putting this together!
Champdogs does have a waitlist section...


Champdogs Puppy Waiting List


Here you can add yourself to a notification service so when a litter is put on you will get an email.


----------



## Goldfire14 (Jun 15, 2020)

Thank you for your reply Vee, the notification service sounds great and is something I will sign up to.

I had read somewhere (possibly on PF) that most breeders don't advertise their litters on the waiting list and therefore we would better off messaging them directly to find out more info.

I have written a covering letter detailing our situation and dog experience.
Should I just work my way down the list in order of distance? 

Ps sorry for all the questions, your help is very much appreciated


----------



## robbiewatson (Jun 14, 2020)

Perfect thanks! No worries goldfire14, hopefully some will start appearing soon!


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

It does work and litters were on there regularly before the pandemic. Yes contacting breeders is a good method as some breeders have waiting lists full (probably more so now).

I think the more recently active breeders, with detailed profiles, are at the top of the list by the look of it. I would just work down the list look at the profiles, you may find some aren’t what you are after. Going on distance might give you a list of inactive breeders but there’s no harm in trying. It may be time consuming but worth it.
Are you after a show dog?


----------



## Goldfire14 (Jun 15, 2020)

Thank you for your replies Robbiewatson and Vee, we are not after a show dog. We want a companion and a new family member. 

I will follow your recommendation RE active breeders and have started receiving replies from Poodle clubs stating exactly what you have outlined above.

Hopefully Robbiewatson and I will be lucky, I will keep you posted if anything turns up


----------



## hoody3752 (Feb 3, 2021)

Hi did you guys find any luck in the end? Just starting my quest to find a miniature poodle breeder in the UK, if you have any additional tips on finding one that would be greatly appreciated! x




robbiewatson said:


> Hello,
> My partner and I are currently looking for standard poodle breeders that may have puppies available or on the way.
> We live in Oxfordshire (UK) but are happy to travel.
> Anyone who has any or knows of any breeders would be a massive help.
> ...





Goldfire14 said:


> Thank you for your replies Robbiewatson and Vee, we are not after a show dog. We want a companion and a new family member.
> 
> I will follow your recommendation RE active breeders and have started receiving replies from Poodle clubs stating exactly what you have outlined above.
> 
> Hopefully Robbiewatson and I will be lucky, I will keep you posted if anything turns up


----------



## robbiewatson (Jun 14, 2020)

hoody3752 said:


> Hi did you guys find any luck in the end? Just starting my quest to find a miniature poodle breeder in the UK, if you have any additional tips on finding one that would be greatly appreciated! x


Hi, 
Unfortunately I don't know any miniature breeders as we only looked for standards. I'm sure someone here will definitely be able to help. Good luck with the search!


----------

